# Is it illegal to shoot



## JDAWG

Buzzards???


----------



## NGaHunter

Yes...VERY.  Next Question....Why is the world would you want to shoot one?


----------



## JDAWG

just bored.... saw them out front and the thought crossed my mind...


----------



## SGaither

non-game species. that is why it is illegal


----------



## j_seph

protected species that is why it is illegal


----------



## Snakeman

SGaither said:


> non-game species. that is why it is illegal


More like "bird of prey", federally protected species.

The Snakeman


----------



## Scott Rogers

The Turkey Vulture species receives special legal protections under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act of 1918 in the United States,[8] by the Convention for the Protection of Migratory Birds in Canada,[41] and by the Convention for the Protection of Migratory Birds and Game Mammals in Mexico.[41] In the USA it is illegal to take, kill, or possess Turkey Vultures, and violation of the law is punishable by a fine of up to 15,000 US dollars and imprisonment of up to six months.[40] It is listed as a species of Least Concern by the IUCN Red List. Populations appear to remain stable, and it has not reached the threshold of inclusion as a threatened species, which requires a decline of more than 30 percent in ten years or three generations.[1]


----------



## redneckcamo

them thangs are delicious ...they taste just like dirty socks smell ....Man you are bored aint ya .........!!!


----------



## JDAWG

glad I was'nt too bored....thanks for the info.


----------



## dawg2

They are in the raptor family (Eagles/Hawks/Vultures) and carry a stiff fine....leave them alone.  They areyour best friend and wil keep your woods CLEAN.  Go shoot an armadillo.


----------



## bird dog

Ask Mossy Oak it cost him 400.00 and he didn't kill it a cliant killed it with his gun.


----------



## creeksidelc

I heard it was legal to kill them if they are harrasing lvestock???? Is that true?


----------



## dawg2

creeksidelc said:


> I heard it was legal to kill them if they are harrasing lvestock???? Is that true?



They eat dead critters, they don't tote off live cows or goats.


----------



## bnew17

theyre good target practice at 150 yards with a .17 HMR


----------



## MudDucker

After they ate the upholstery out of my boat seats and the carpet off of the floor of my boat last year, they had better find a new place to be other than my place.


----------



## TRI-COLORED

*buzzards*

That is probably the best tasting bird you will ever eat.

I now by looking at him it looks bad ,but once you get over that it is pretty good, try one


----------



## bigunga1

andy, are you trying to tell us that your seats "butt" and carpet "feet" smell so bad a buzzard ate it ???????


----------



## short stop

dawg2 said:


> They are in the raptor family (Eagles/Hawks/Vultures) and carry a stiff fine....leave them alone.  They areyour best friend and wil keep your woods CLEAN.  Go shoot an armadillo.


   No they dont  just eat  dead critters  Post #13  
   Yes they  do kill cows and goats -- they eat live  ones  on a regular basis . You are sadly mistaken  and  its very obvious  with your statements   that your not in the Livestock  or Dairy buisness .  Just a guess but you probably buy meat/milk  at  the super market  and dont raise it .  Go ask some one who does  and see what kind of response  you get . Buzzards  kill  newborn calves   with ease , Ive  seen it  . I ve  also  seen them  eat  the  rear out of a  live cows  that get down   sick / or   giving birth .  ''NEWS FLASH ''  You cant  just  doctor up a  live cow/calf  who's had its  guts ripped out/eaten  out  it  from its  ''Back door''  or eyeballs   eaten out .   And Yes they will kill a goat that gets hung up in a fence   ,  each time we have to finish off  the animal --not for the weak at heart .   They are without a doubt a  real  live stock  predator, worse than any  yote pack   I've ever  had to deal with .   I know from experince  dealing  with  them . 
 THEY  ARE  NOT YOUR BEST FRIEND .
    I'm just telling you  a few facts  from  my 1st hand exp   ,take it for what its worth  .


----------



## dbwarrak

Songbirds? Where in the regulations does it say songbirds are illegal????


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

post #18, yes buzzards will prey on sick or downed animals before they are dead but come on you're making it sound like the are hunting in packs, chasing down healthy cattle, and decimating all live stock. They keep the possums and armadillos cleaned up from the roads so I'm good with them. I was raised on a farm with cows chickens and goats and never not once had a problem with buzzards attacking them. But of course we kept our animals healthy and took care of them when they got sick or injured. Buzzards are attracted by the smell of decomposing tissue, the smell of internal organs in short the smell of death. I have seen buzzards on another property on a new born calf but they were attracted to the afterbirth and unfortunately the momma cow hadn't moved the calf away from the birth spot yet they were in no way hunting for the newborn calf


----------



## NE GA Pappy

durn thangs will bust out the windshield of your new car.


Don't ask how I know.



I hate 'em


----------



## KyDawg

I have lost two calves to them. There are two different kind and one of them is worse on livestock. They closed a landfill up here about a year ago and since then we are completely overrun with them. You can request a permit to kill them if they are killing your cattle.


----------



## mecicon

*Wut*

Holy 9 year-old thread resurrection.


----------



## Uptonongood

mecicon said:


> Holy 9 year-old thread resurrection.


----------



## groundhawg

SGaither said:


> non-game species. that is why it is illegal



Nope they are "birds of prey" and illegal.


----------



## dawg2

Holy cow...


----------



## groundhawg

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> post #18, yes buzzards will prey on sick or downed animals before they are dead but come on you're making it sound like the are hunting in packs, chasing down healthy cattle, and decimating all live stock. They keep the possums and armadillos cleaned up from the roads so I'm good with them. I was raised on a farm with cows chickens and goats and never not once had a problem with buzzards attacking them. But of course we kept our animals healthy and took care of them when they got sick or injured. Buzzards are attracted by the smell of decomposing tissue, the smell of internal organs in short the smell of death. I have seen buzzards on another property on a new born calf but they were attracted to the afterbirth and unfortunately the momma cow hadn't moved the calf away from the birth spot yet they were in no way hunting for the newborn calf



X - 2   Have been raising cows for more than 30 years and have never had a problem with buzzards.  Lots of livestock hurt or killed by 'yotes but never a buzzard.


----------



## king killer delete

They are just nasty


----------



## mlandrum

What a Bunch of B O R E D  people


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## Salt H2O Scout

I know of an incident when Buzzards put down an OH58 helicopter outside Ft. Rucker AL in 1986.  I was flying the aircraft.


----------

